# Antique log joints



## OsteInmar (Mar 25, 2021)

*1. First of all, the drawing*











=======================================================================
*2. Initial felling ...*
Used Carpenter's Ax ...
This process is needed to "create the first bowl"



















=========================================================================
*3. "Inscription"*
This process is necessary so that the logs lay down on each other well.









































*4. Cutting "bowl upside down with a lock"*












*=========================================================================
5. Assembling the wall of a wooden house*










*6.
That's all....
Everything is very simple*


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Does that notch with the flat section lessen the need for pins or the amount of pins between courses?

We always pinned each log after setting. That notch looks like a great way to strengthen the joint.

Ours were just scribed to the log shape. Ours would just sit half over the one below it using just a round notch.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## OsteInmar (Mar 25, 2021)

VinylHanger said:


> Does that notch with the flat section lessen the need for pins or the amount of pins between courses?
> 
> We always pinned each log after setting. That notch looks like a great way to strengthen the joint.
> 
> ...


*There is a problem when trying to translate professional carpentry concepts... *

You, probably, mean birch fastenings (we call them"Shkant")... 









(By the way, you can not use metal Shkant or very long nails, as "over time, the logs will hang on them, and there will be cracks between the rows of logs")
------------------------------------
No, in the antique wooden construction *of logs on* , they are not needed. 
What for? 

The upper rows press on the lower ones, there is a "groove" and a "bowl".
for windows and doors use "okosyachku"...

The Shkants are only needed in the topmost rows, where they are attached "diagonally" so that the roof is not torn off
(I will tell you about this later, while I only showed the basic principles of how to make a wall)


----------

